# Why won't my phone boot after flashing certain ROMS?



## scottb80 (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't know what it is but when I flash certain ROMS on my device it won't boot, it sits at the Google screen forever until I do a battery pull. This does not happen with all ROMs though, AXI0M and Android Revolution ROMS install fine and my device boots up normally without issue. However, when I flash Liquid Ice Cream, or GummyNex the device won't boot it just sits at the Google screen forever. Is there something I am doing wrong, is there an extra step I am missing for installing those ROMS?


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

Are you using the CWM with the large text?


----------



## Steven58 (Sep 13, 2011)

bp328i said:


> Are you using the CWM with the large text?


I am and I've had this issue with gummynex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

How long have you let it sit? Sometimes it can take a while.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

Steven58 said:


> I am and I've had this issue with gummynex.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's the recovery version your running. If you don't have it, install ROM Manager from the market and pick the top option (Flash ClockworkMod Recovery) then pick (CDMA) it will flash the un-modified version of CWM and you'll be able to flash any ROM you want.

There is something going on with the larger text version that is stopping some ROM's from flashing.


----------



## nobnoobody (Aug 10, 2011)

Because you're not wiping data when you need to be. Or you're not waiting long enough, just a couple of guesses. But I've had the same problem when not wiping when roms weren't as compatible as I'd thought they were.


----------



## scottb80 (Dec 26, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Because you're not wiping data when you need to be. Or you're not waiting long enough, just a couple of guesses. But I've had the same problem when not wiping when roms weren't as compatible as I'd thought they were.


I always do a full wipe before installing different ROMs.


----------

